# May 3rd '08 - KC Herf - Sidepockets in Bonner Springs



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Okay &#8230;.

So the new KC smoking ban passed & I called O'Dowd's in Zona Rosa. They now have a policy in effect that there is no smoking until after 9pm for the next 60 days and smoke-free after that period. :c

So I called Sidepockets in Bonner Springs, where we had our last herf & they said that they would love to have us again. :tu

So here's the finality -

*HERF May 03 2008

Sidepockets in Bonner Springs, Kansas (click for map)
620 S. 130th St (K-7 Hwy. @ Kansas Ave.)
Bonner Springs, KS 66012

12:00 Noon until we decide to leave

Told them "10-12 people, maybe more & maybe less"*

Hope to see you there !!!!!!

Doug


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm IN!

It's on my calendar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

still can't make it unless i get a new job between now and tomorrow. 
i'll be sunnin' my ass down in Killeen Tejas for a few weeks (okay, i'll still be as white as chalk cuz i'll be workin).


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> still can't make it *unless i get a new job between now and tomorrow.*
> i'll be sunnin' my ass down in Killeen Tejas for a few weeks (okay, i'll still be as white as chalk cuz i'll be workin).


I hear panhandlers make bank.

We'll miss ya, brother ... just do your part to get to Arkansas, dammit.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Most likely going to miss this round. Headed to town this morning to sign the contract to sell my house and they want to close May 1st. Feel free to cancel the herf and come help me move. 

Just kidding, have a great time brothers and sister. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> Most likely going to miss this round. Headed to town this morning to sign the contract to sell my house and they want to close May 1st. Feel free to cancel the herf and come help me move.
> 
> Just kidding, have a great time brothers and sister. :tu


You sold ?? ... Congratulations, brother !!!!!

Same goes for you ... just get your ass to Arkansas


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> just do your part to get to Arkansas, dammit.


that is not up to me, unless i quit my job (or have another one by then).


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am probably out for this one as well. It is just too far (about an hour and a half round trip). I would only be able to stay long enough for one small cigar before having to head back home. Now if you can have one a little closer, I would be there!
On a side note, I am off work next week and would be around for a smoke on Wednesday -- if anyone has time during the day.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Shoot...Looks like I will be in Garden City, KS on a job until the 9th or 10th of May. I will be there though if the job gets finished before the 3rd.

Thanks for keeping the herf's going Doug..:tu


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

i'll be there :ss:ss


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Have to get a little closer to the date before I can say for sure. Sounds like a good time though.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish I could be there but that's the only weekend for my fiance and I to celebrate her birthday so I can't jet off to KS. I'd love to herf with the KC crew again - maybe I'll try to set up one sometime when I'm back at home this summer.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I should be there :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

I Can't been there..may is a busy month for me (work, gf grad., college visits)..i will try to be at any summer ones though


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

We need to get up there and see some family and to take care of some business but I'm in the middle of packing up my old house and moving into the new one. Count me about 40% in for now, I'll have a better estimate in a week. :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

CaddoMoney said:


> We need to get up there and see some family and to take care of some business but I'm in the middle of packing up my old house and moving into the new one. Count me about 40% in for now, I'll have a better estimate in a week. :ss


40%'s better than none at all ! ... good luck on the move !


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(General gratuitous Herf-Thread bumpage) :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm officially out - unless all of you want to come down and help me move this weekend :ss

I'm looking forward to herfing with the KC contingent at the Hillbilly Herf. I WILL get back up there soon, just not soon enough.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am going to be there.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Mondaybump

Bumpity-bumpity-bump


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

3 day away thread bump.

I'm stoked !


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to miss this one:hn. Family obligations . Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Well, Crap! Add me to the "wish I could be there list". Been planning and looking forward to this HERF for weeks. Not only did 2007 taxes cream me, but the day after I mailed the fed and state checks I get a letter from the state informing me I screwed up the 2006 return and had to send them another big check. Plus an unscheduled event here is making it difficult to get out of town even if I could afford the trip north. I'll just have to shoot for the next one... Smoke one for me boys!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oog Oog said:


> Well, Crap! Add me to the "wish I could be there list". Been planning and looking forward to this HERF for weeks. Not only did 2007 taxes cream me, but the day after I mailed the fed and state checks I get a letter from the state informing me I screwed up the 2006 return and had to send them another big check. Plus an unscheduled event here is making it difficult to get out of town even if I could afford the trip north. I'll just have to shoot for the next one... Smoke one for me boys!


Gunna miss ya, Warren .... next time, brother.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

26 hours and counting!!

Bump bump bumpitty bump-bump!


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like I'll be herfin!

Rick
:cb


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> 26 hours and counting!!
> 
> Bump bump bumpitty bump-bump!


Woot !!



IslandRick said:


> Looks like I'll be herfin!
> 
> Rick
> :cb


Great to hear, brother !!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't wait! Doug, what's the current headcount? I want to be sure that I bring enough to share with everyone but I'd like to leave the Igloo at home if possible :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> I can't wait! Doug, what's the current headcount? I want to be sure that I bring enough to share with everyone but I'd like to leave the Igloo at home if possible :tu


Don't rightly know .... not a great many this time 'round, methinks. It's looking to be under ten, but who knows :ss


----------



## yhf (Feb 5, 2008)

I won't be able to make it but I think my old man may try to be there. Just look for the grumpy old bald guy with glasses. He's all right once ya get to know him :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yhf said:


> I won't be able to make it but I think my old man may try to be there. Just look for the *grumpy old bald guy with glasses*. He's all right once ya get to know him :tu


And here I thought IHT said that he could not make it. :bn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Another great time .... Can't wait for the next one !!!

Some quick pics .......


























































Good times :ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> And here I thought IHT said that he could not make it. :bn


i texted you, at least.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i texted you, at least.


That you did, my friend.....and if that counts, then you were the first one there :tu

Hope work went ok for ya ... If it's any consolation, I have a massive case of tongue bite in your honor.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

....ew, pictures...


----------



## yhf (Feb 5, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for showing my dad a great time on Saturday. He was happy to meet everyone and VERY impressed by everyones generosity. He told me that all in attendace were great folks and asked me to pass on his gratitude. I was disapointed I could not make it but after hearing how great everyone is I will be looking forward to the next herf for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

yhf said:


> I would like to thank everyone for showing my dad a great time on Saturday. He was happy to meet everyone and VERY impressed by everyones generosity. He told me that all in attendace were great folks and asked me to pass on his gratitude. I was disapointed I could not make it but after hearing how great everyone is I will be looking forward to the next herf for sure. Thanks again!


It was very nice to meet him. He seems like an awesome guy. I look forward to seeing him at future herfs.... oh and you can come too.


----------



## yhf (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he made a decent impression. He can be a little crabby sometimes He and I are really looking forward to the next herf. Any idea when that might be?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

glad y'all had a good time. Thanks for the pics Doug...you hardly looked pissed off at all this time


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ya need to post captions as to who's who. 
The only one I recognize is Allan.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Ya need to post captions as to who's who.
> The only one I recognize is Allan.


Yeah ..... I got lazy. :ss


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Another great time .... Can't wait for the next one !!!


Thats me on the left.


----------

